# turbo



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello, 
I am crazy about my boyfriend, and I want to buy him the best possiable turbo kit for his Nissan 2003 spec-v, I would love to hear what all you Nissan enthusiasts think is the best out there, and the best $ wise.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

crazy4myboy said:


> Hello,
> I am crazy about my boyfriend, and I want to buy him the best possiable turbo kit for his Nissan 2003 spec-v, I would love to hear what all you Nissan enthusiasts think is the best out there, and the best $ wise.



lol, wow, wish I had a girlfriend like you  I beleive the website is JDM.com, I can't remember the exact address but JDM has very high quality parts for nissan's, including turbos


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

240sxstud said:


> lol, wow, wish I had a girlfriend like you  I beleive the website is JDM.com, I can't remember the exact address but JDM has very high quality parts for nissan's, including turbos


I have $30 saying they don't have squat for Spec V's.

Please visit the sticky in the forced induction section on this, or run a quick search and you'll find the answer you're looking for.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

www.powertechimports.com

do you realize the cost of turbo?


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Cool, I'll check out the turbo info*



240sxstud said:


> lol, wow, wish I had a girlfriend like you  I beleive the website is JDM.com, I can't remember the exact address but JDM has very high quality parts for nissan's, including turbos


thanks for the reply, I could use all the help I can get. I have been in touch with a couple of speed shops, but want the best! Have any info on Big Brake Kits?


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

*He is worth it*



xbrandonx said:


> www.powertechimports.com
> 
> do you realize the cost of turbo?


Yes, I believe somewhere around 7 to 8 grand. Like I said I am crazy4 myboy.
Its only money. lol


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

crazy4myboy said:


> Yes, I believe somewhere around 7 to 8 grand. Like I said I am crazy4 myboy.
> Its only money. lol


well, its not that much, well after install it may be.

I wish I had that kinda money just weighing me down.

I gave you the link, whats that worth :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

crazy, please read stickies and look in the appropriate forums.

thanks!


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry, stil a newbie, and rying to figure it out, Thanks Alot for the help


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks for the turbo help*



xbrandonx said:


> well, its not that much, well after install it may be.
> 
> I wish I had that kinda money just weighing me down.
> 
> I gave you the link, whats that worth :thumbup:


Its not weighing me down, lol, thanks alot for the link, :thumbup: I really do need all the help I can get to make sure, I get the very best.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

get that kit


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

*spec v turbo kit*



xbrandonx said:


> get that kit


 Thanks for your help, thats really nice of you. I believe it to be the same one my boyfriend had mentioned, but now I'am more intrested to see, due to your help, I am looking into to it futher.  crazy4


----------



## crazy4myboy (Oct 17, 2005)

*240SXSTUD, I HAVE A QUESTION, PLEASE.*



240sxstud said:


> lol, wow, wish I had a girlfriend like you  I beleive the website is JDM.com, I can't remember the exact address but JDM has very high quality parts for nissan's, including turbos


I TRIED TO LOOK UP JDM, IS THERE MORE TO IT THAN THAT? I REALLY APPERCIATE YOUR TIME. THANKS CRAZY4


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

crazy4myboy said:


> I TRIED TO LOOK UP JDM, IS THERE MORE TO IT THAN THAT? I REALLY APPERCIATE YOUR TIME. THANKS CRAZY4


If you want to get a turbo kit, research on here and on b15sentra.net. I would look into Power Tech Imports. For "big brakes", you gotta ask yourself if he wants it for the look or for stopping power because that will depend on how much money you will spend on him. Good luck.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

All your need can be found here


----------



## Spec Vader (Nov 7, 2004)

i know they mentioned it before but

DAMMM wish i had a GF like you!!!


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

This is exactly the kind of gal I _wouldn't _ want as a girlfriend or wife. It may sound good on the surface but it's not a good thing.

Any person that is willing to dump 7 or 8K on somebody w/o first consulting with them is foolish with money. Maybe she's independently wealthy, most likely she isn't. And if this guy marries this chick, it won't be her money she's blowing on a whim...it will be *thier* money she's blowing on a whim.

I'd rather marry the girl that saves and invests her money for the future rather than blowing it on me for stuff that I didn't ask for. Oh, wait...I did.


----------



## manydubs (Jun 11, 2004)

As long as she gives good head, that is all she needs to do!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This isn't off topic guys. Lets keep this about Cars.....


----------

